# Hiring a cruiser for the lakes



## RMCF (6 Mar 2009)

Has anyone ever done it?

I really like the idea of it, and they are available through the SuperValu getaway breaks, but I am not sure if it would be difficult or not?

Are there any potential issues, other than drowning?


----------



## Padraigb (7 Mar 2009)

Not difficult: you get some basic training and, except for idiots, that suffices. Everything happens fairly slowly, which is a large part of the enjoyment.


----------



## Smashbox (7 Mar 2009)

Very popular on the Shannon and around my area


----------



## Colby (7 Mar 2009)

we were looking at hiring one of these on the Canal Du Midi in France for a day saw them on www.rivedefrance.com (no connection to Company) just wondering any one ever done this in France as well as the fear of crashing the amount of locks on the canal quite daunting , it seems you dont need a boat licence for the ones you can hire for one day but do for the others.


----------



## Lollix (7 Mar 2009)

Try it out here in Ireland first, then decide whether you want to go on the Canal du Midi. There are canal boats for hire here, there's a company a couple of miles east of Tullamore (Celtic canal cruisers?) that hires out nice looking narrow boats so you could try a weekend and see if you like the amount of work involved in going up and down through locks.
The Canal du Midi is a lot bigger though, and you might want to go on the Shannon to get an idea of the scale of the waterway. Emerald Star is one of the big outfits (belongs to First Choice in the UK AFAIK), they have lots of modern boats. There is aother small outfit called Tara, based in Carick on Shannon and they are reputed to be cheaper. More importantly, their boats are good steel hulled cruisers, not the Tupperware that is favoured by the big companies, so if you have fears of getting holed and sinking without trace, stick to the steel hulls! Because of the method of construction, these types of boats are much more roomy and less claustrophobic. I know, I have owned a steel hulled boat for many years and I would never go back to sailing in a lunchbox.
A few days on the Shannon is a great way to unwind, and you get a whole new perspective on Ireland when you see it from the river. Go for it, lots of incompetent idiots do it every week and live to tell the tale (I tend to take evasive action when I see a big green plastic machine steaming at me at full throttle).


----------



## carrielou (7 Mar 2009)

Hi there, I am one of those incompentent idiots, hee hee!

We done it last October Bank Hol weekend.  Our first time ever and we absolutely loved it.

Weather was wet, windy, raining and cold but it didn't matter.  The peace and quiet and relaxation was out of this world.

We were also very anxious.  We done our tutoring online.  Passed, its hard to fail.  Had quick half hour driving lesson and off we went.

Our first loch was bit scary because we didn't know how we would do but we were fine.

Absolutely brilliant fun, cant wait to go again.

We hired from Emerald Star, (lunchbox), just a small one to start off with, Carlow Class I think.  Next time we will go a bit bigger but glad we started small to get a feel for it.

Oh God, it was brilliant.


----------



## Lollix (7 Mar 2009)

If you're really nervous of trying this for the first time, you can still do a day captain's course in Athlone AFAIK. Someone with more up-to-date knowledge can correct me on this if I'm wrong, but it takes a weekend and costs about 150 to 200 euros. They are based in the marina at the Hudson Bay Hotel, north of Athlone on the road that goes to Sligo.
I was moored there a couple of years ago and got into conversation with some people dong the course, that's how I became aware of it. They have a small cruiser and they teach eveything from "man overboard" drills to mooring to a buoy, coming alongside etc. In other words, they compress all the stuff you pick up in months of practice into a couple of days. A bit like going to Kilternan to learn the basics of skiing before you hit the slopes -- learn the basics and have a "nerves-free" week on the water when you actually go to hire a boat for a holiday.

Found it, this is the link http://www.powerboat.org/ (no connection with them by the way, just like the idea.


----------



## krissovo (7 Mar 2009)

It is great, its a pub/restaurant crawl in a boat without all the louts.  High season is slightly stressful as all the best mooring spots are often full and you have to tie up on another boat but out of season is simply fabulous as you can go where you like.

Driving a boat is easy enough, my girlfriend even re enacted Speed 2 when she crashed into the mooring at full speed (I fell off the end) and the boat survived.


----------



## franmac (7 Mar 2009)

Lollix said:


> Try it out here in Ireland first, then decide whether you want to go on the Canal du Midi. There are canal boats for hire here, there's a company a couple of miles east of Tullamore (Celtic canal cruisers?) that hires out nice looking narrow boats so you could try a weekend and see if you like the amount of work involved in going up and down through locks.
> 
> Celtic cruisers are no longer there. The parents passed away..rip..and the family have sold most of the narrow boats.
> There is a company on the Erne system that have wide beam narrow boats for hire although the locks there are push button and not as physical to operate as the Grand or Royal Canals.


----------



## Padraigb (7 Mar 2009)

franmac said:


> ...There is a company on the Erne system that have wide beam narrow boats for hire although the locks there are push button and not as physical to operate as the Grand or Royal Canals.



That's [broken link removed]

The boats certainly look nice. The parent company is French, and similar boats are used a lot in France. A trip in one on the Shannon-Erne waterway would indeed be a great practice run for canal boating in France.


----------



## Bunnyadden (8 Mar 2009)

Last August, we hired the 4+1 cruiser from Emerald Star for 4 nights, 5 days.  My parents and our 6 year old son were with us.  The only rule we had was that nobody went up the stairs without their life jacket on.  

Despite the rain and the flooding on the Shannon - we couldn't travel upstream as we couldn't get under the bridge at Leitrim - we had an amazing time.  It takes a little time to get a handle on it all but everybody is so helpful and friendly on the river.  

Space is a little confined - think caravan on water but that's part of it all.  You'd be amazed how well equipped they are.  

There are usually shops and restaurants at the different harbours within walking distance of mooring so no need for bicycles.  We cooked breakfast and lunch on the boat and ate out at night.  The food was fab and we didn't have one bad meal.  

It is all great fun from the hand pumping loo to navigating the locks.  

It made for great memories for all of us.


----------



## RMCF (9 Mar 2009)

Thanks for all the replies.

Was thinking of taking one of the SuperValu break offers and thought that a cruiser would be something different. Was worried as I have no idea about how diffiult it would be to drive and steer one of those things.

I might go for it after reading the comment here.

Btw, is there any hidden costs? What about diesel? Mooring fees?


----------



## Padraigb (9 Mar 2009)

Diesel is hardly a hidden cost! It's not a huge extra, provided you don't spend ten hours a day on the move (3-4 hours actual travelling is plenty).

No mooring fees in public harbours.


----------



## Bunnyadden (9 Mar 2009)

There was something - insurance I think - which was an extra.  

You can only get the boat at 4 and have to return at 10 on the morning of return.  You can get it earlier and return it later but there is a fee involved.  Also if you don't leave the boat fairly clean, there is a cleaning fee.  

There are towels, tea towels, washing up liquid/loo rolls, sheets, blankets, pillows provided on board so no need to bring these.  You will need to bring a car adapter charger for your mobile.  There is a radio on board but no telly but that's all part of it.  

Any other questions, fire away.


----------



## PatriciaFox (9 Mar 2009)

We spent a week cruising the Shannon a couple of years ago. We picked up our boat in Carrick On Shannon and headed north towards Sligo-ish direction before turning back.
The Locks are grand, nothing to worry about - you can get a prepaid card in advance, which is handy.
However, it was the most expensive holiday we've taken in the last 10 years. Not only is renting the boat a bit $$ but eating out along the way was expensive. 
The following year we went to Thailand for 2 weeks for cheaper. (factoring boat + spending money)


----------



## krissovo (9 Mar 2009)

PatriciaFox said:


> However, it was the most expensive holiday we've taken in the last 10 years. Not only is renting the boat a bit $$ but eating out along the way was expensive.



I would have to agree with that!


----------



## Lollix (9 Mar 2009)

It is expensive, but still a lot cheaper than owning a boat!

As other posters said, it is a lot more enjoyable and cheaper if you go off season. Also try one of the smaller companies like Tara who are reputed to be more reasonable, esp in slack times (I have no connection with them, I just like their boats and have often spoken to people who rent them when we meet in locks or at moorings).

High season with the green giants is probably too expensive for a lot of people right enough.


----------



## minion (10 Mar 2009)

Try the UK for this.
Much better choice of places to go and boats.  And about half the price it is here too.


----------



## Kiddo (10 Mar 2009)

We did this for Easter a few years back. Made it from Carrick On Shannon to Athlone and back over the 3 nights. Its great craic. We stopped in Termonfeckin the first night (Good Friday). Cooked dinner on board and enjoyed a couple of bottles of wine. Had breakfast & lunch on the other two days and ate out the two nights. The boats are well equipped with oven, small fridge, crockery, pots, pans, all towels bedding etc.

Everyone you meet along the way is so friendly , waving hello and the lock keepers and other boaters are so helpful. Its a real chill out. Its easy enought to get through the locks. Its also very easy to steer steer the boat and you soon get the hang of tying up. The waterway is marked so once you keep between the markers you won't run aground. Mooring was free except in Athlone where it was €10 I think...this paid for the security guy.

Enjoyed it so much we are doing it again this Easter We are using Emerald Star and for the 3 days its €400ish (including insurance) + diesel for the smallest boat...I think we spent €50 on diesel the last time.


----------



## Padraigb (11 Mar 2009)

Kiddo said:


> We did this for Easter a few years back. Made it from Carrick On Shannon to Athlone and back over the 3 nights. Its great craic. We stopped in Termonfeckin the first night...



That's some course you plotted! How did you get into the Irish Sea?


----------



## Kiddo (11 Mar 2009)

Meant to say Tarmonbarry


----------



## funnymunny (12 Mar 2009)

There is one slight catch.  The insurance a previous poster mentioned.  With Emerald Star anyway, you have to give them your credit card details and they put a lien(?) of Eur800 on your credit card for insurance or if you dont have a card you must give them the money up front.  Provided nothing happens to the boat they do not debit your card or will give your money back. 

It is a very expensive holiday.  The hire of the boat is expensive (although maybe less so if you have a big group hiring a big boat) and the eating out each day is expensive....I don't see the point of going on holidays and giving your time cooking and cleaning up after yourself! 

Having said that, we have been twice and loved it each time.  My husband is adamant that we go again this year as he refuses to go abroad.  We will see how the finances go.  I can highly recommend leaving from Portumna and going down the way to Ballina/Killaloe.  There are lovely places to stop with nice restaurants.  We kept going back to the Derg Inn (can't remember the name of the actual village!), which had great food and a very nice barman who stood us a drink after being back there several times! I have no affiliation(sp?) with the Derg Inn but that was my first holiday with my now husband so it holds particularly fond memories.


----------

